
Bolivia rejects 'offensive' chicken donation from Bill Gates - sebhack
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/16/11952200/bill-gates-bolivia-chickens-refused
======
sharemywin
It's a shame because I bet there are some people that wouldn't mind some free
chickens. Even if 40% of the population is living pretty well, I doubt
everyone is.

[http://www.ruralpovertyportal.org/country/home/tags/bolivia](http://www.ruralpovertyportal.org/country/home/tags/bolivia)
Rural poverty in Bolivia

The Plurinational State of Bolivia is South America's poorest country. In the
countryside, poverty is widespread and deeply entrenched, particularly among
the nation's indigenous people, who constitute the majority.

About 60 per cent of Bolivians live below the national poverty line. The
percentage is higher in rural areas, where three out of four people live in
poverty. Indigenous communities, women and young people are particularly
vulnerable to poverty and food insecurity.

